# Dr Smurto's Golden Ale Hop Ideas



## AdelaideHillsBrewer (3/12/11)

Hi guys, will be brewing next week after work. Just putting together my grain/hops order. I have done this recipe before with the suggested Amarillo and was happy with the result. But as variety is the spice of life I thought I would ask for hop suggestions.....nothing to crazy or complicated, as I think simple is best. Any thoughts? 

Oh and my setup is BIAB/50l keg and no chill for this one! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Nick JD (3/12/11)

AdelaideHillsBrewer said:


> Hi guys, will be brewing next week after work. Just putting together my grain/hops order. I have done this recipe before with the suggested Amarillo and was happy with the result. But as variety is the spice of life I thought I would ask for hop suggestions.....nothing to crazy or complicated, as I think simple is best. Any thoughts?
> 
> Oh and my setup is BIAB/50l keg and no chill for this one! :icon_cheers:



I've done a similar recipe with Citra, and another with Cascade - both awesome. I actually prefer them to the Amarillo version, although if you are serving it to James Squire drinkers they'll prefer the clone.


----------



## Lecterfan (3/12/11)

Rye as half/full-replacement-for the wheat addition and cascade single hop is awesome.


----------



## Cocko (3/12/11)

I would suggest that grain bill would support whatever you threw at it...

As a straight out swap for Amarillo, cascade would be first choice but also a cascade centennial combo would be awesome IMO :icon_drool2: 

Be carefull with Citra, potent shit, good in the right amounts but a little too much is a lot too if you know what I mean.



But I am a fuckwit, who doesn't understand running a business in Australia so take it with as many grains as salt as you wish. 
:icon_cheers:


----------



## AdelaideHillsBrewer (3/12/11)

You liked that did you Cocko?


----------



## Cocko (3/12/11)

AdelaideHillsBrewer said:


> You liked that did you Cocko?



No.


----------



## Baulko Brewer (3/12/11)

Hi Guys sort of off topic, but I have also done this and was wondering if Nelson s would compliment the Amarillo. I have left overs of both and was wondering if they would go together with the grain bill of the Dr S recipe

Thinking of just late hopping the NS


----------



## Aidan2000 (3/12/11)

Baulko Brewer said:


> Hi Guys sort of off topic, but I have also done this and was wondering if Nelson s would compliment the Amarillo. I have left overs of both and was wondering if they would go together with the grain bill of the Dr S recipe
> 
> Thinking of just late hopping the NS



Try a combination of cascade and nelson, they go so well together both aromatically and flavour wise


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (3/12/11)

Worked heaps with Nelson and I'm working through 1/2kg of cascade.

They'd go well together.

I've always loved Citra and Nelson - great combo - both strong hops that really compete and complement each other. A bit like State of Origin when both teams are playing well.

Goomba


----------



## mckenry (3/12/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Worked heaps with Nelson and I'm working through 1/2kg of cascade.
> 
> They'd go well together.
> 
> ...



COMPLETELY :icon_offtopic: 
I have wondered ever since you came on here, what your nickname / handle is all about.
Are you an Indian Prince?
Absolutely no offence, its just so unusual.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (3/12/11)

mckenry said:


> COMPLETELY :icon_offtopic:
> I have wondered ever since you came on here, what your nickname / handle is all about.
> Are you an Indian Prince?
> Absolutely no offence, its just so unusual.



I have an Indian grandfather that was a member of the Raj, then the republic took most of their titles away, he went to England........ rest is history.

That's where Raja came from.

The rest is a programming name I picked up from mates in high school, Raja was tacked onto it (nickname "white raja"), and it kinda was what I used for gaming and I never really gave it up when I got too old and in the family way & had to give up gaming.

Nothing sinister or outrageous, just an evolution over the last 15 years.

Goomba


----------



## mckenry (3/12/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I have an Indian grandfather that was a member of the Raj, then the republic took most of their titles away, he went to England........ rest is history.
> 
> That's where Raja came from.
> 
> ...



Cool, thanks. So your gaming name was Goomba 1 and your grandfather was a Lord of the Raj?


----------



## going down a hill (3/12/11)

I'm firing my new crown 40l urn up at the moment for DSGA with rye and subbing Amarillo with Chinook. Nothing ventured nothing gained. 

BTW- My urn is awesome, the rolling boil is nuts.


----------



## Cocko (3/12/11)

A full chinook hopping replacement?

You should just lick your lawn mower blades!

2c.


----------



## going down a hill (3/12/11)

Do you think I should bitter with Chinook and flavour with Amarillo? I also have a bit of centennial, what are your thoughts before I add the two stroke.


----------



## Cocko (3/12/11)

going down a hill said:


> Do you think I should bitter with Chinook and flavour with Amarillo? I also have a bit of centennial, what are your thoughts before I add the two stroke.



Bitter with Chinook, and do the rest with Half Cascade Half Cents [Equal amounts in each addition]... OMG! :icon_drool2: 

All Chinook... na.

3c.


----------



## going down a hill (3/12/11)

Cheers mate, appreciate your 3c.

edit: spelling


----------



## drsmurto (3/12/11)

I done a few golden ales with homegrown chinook. I did a homegrown series last year (chinook, cascade, POR, victoria)

My current 'standard' golden ale uses rye instead of wheat and vienna instead of munich.

Any american C style hop works. NZ hops such as riwaka, moteuka, NS work a treat as does galaxy and combinations of most.


----------



## warra48 (4/12/11)

I've made it with all Cascade, and it was excellent.

I've also made it with a cocktail of mostly UK/Euro style hops, and didn't think it worked very well to my taste.

I'm thinking of a combo Cascade and NS for my next one.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (4/12/11)

I'm leaning towards Rye being better than wheat for golden ales/APA that are hopper - especially caramel rye - it gives it that extra oomph.

Hops for me, Galaxy, Citra and Cascade are in stock and work well.

Dry hopped with willamette to get ride of the outrageous aggressive american hopping and give it more of a british feel.

Goomba


----------



## AdelaideHillsBrewer (7/12/11)

Thanks Guys, think I might try Cascade and galaxy or citra on the batch I will be brewing this weekend.


----------



## Maheel (7/12/11)

was going to give this another run this week as the keg is drinking so well 

would some 

northern brewer hops for bittering
and cascade for aroma / flavor 

go alright ?

pretty sure i flame out hopped into the cube and dry hopped
whatever i did i like it :icon_drool2:


----------



## AdelaideHillsBrewer (9/12/11)

What do you guys think? Would this work? Beer smith gives me 37 ibu. I will be no chilling.

20g of citra @60mins

25g of cascade at 20mins

25g of cascade at 5mins


----------



## drsmurto (9/12/11)

AdelaideHillsBrewer said:


> What do you guys think? Would this work? Beer smith gives me 37 ibu. I will be no chilling.
> 
> 20g of citra @60mins
> 
> ...



I'd personally wind back the IBU to 30. Or increase the OG to 1.050 to balance the extra bitterness.


----------



## BlueSky (9/12/11)

Hi Doc,
If I could add my two questions WRT modifying/personalising your recipe...



DrSmurto said:


> ...work a treat as does galaxy and combinations of most.



I have some Galaxy & Cascade... what quantities & boil times would you recommend (23L brew length)?

Also, re. the exchange of rye for wheat... I can get Pale Rye & Crystal Rye (>>Ryes<<), is either preferable?

Many thanks from a cold & wet U.K., :icon_cheers: 

Steve


----------



## punkin (11/12/11)

Doing an 88l batch today with northern brewer to bitter and equal centennial and cascade...




> *Smurtos big batch1* (American Pale Ale)
> 
> Original Gravity (OG): 1.043 (P): 10.7
> Final Gravity (FG): 1.006 (P): 1.5
> ...


----------



## drsmurto (11/12/11)

BlueSky said:


> Hi Doc,
> If I could add my two questions WRT modifying/personalising your recipe...
> 
> 
> ...



For a 23L batch

10g each (Galaxy/Cascade) at 20 mins
15g each (Galaxy/Cascade)) at 0 mins.

Bitter with galaxy to hit 30 IBU total.

You want the pale rye (jealous as hell you can get roasted rye, never seen that here - Thomas Fawcetts crystal rye is supposed to be the bees knees too and we can't get that either, only Weyermann. Hmmmm, wonder how much postage is to Oz and whether there is some legal loopholes with grain......) to replace the wheat. 

Cheers
DrSmurto

@Punkin - 88L? Small batch then? :lol: Love centennial.


----------



## np1962 (11/12/11)

DrSmurto said:


> (jealous as hell you can get roasted rye, never seen that here -
> 
> Cheers
> DrSmurto


Weyermann Roggenrstmalz =Chocolate Rye.
Same malt, different wording.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## punkin (12/12/11)

> @Punkin - 88L? Small batch then? Love centennial.



Was an exceptional run too. Hit every target :icon_cheers: Not bad considering how pissed i was by the end of it  :icon_drunk: 



Centennial is my favourite hop by far of what i've tried. And the cascade has such a great smell.


----------



## kalbarluke (12/12/11)

I'm thinking about using a combination of amarillo and stella hops for this beer. I'm not sure how many people have used stella, especially in combo with amarillo but I think it's worth a gamble.


----------

